# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Μοτέρ σκούπας Miele S826

## gkesi

Καταρχήν να πω συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες και ιδιαίτερα σε όσους "δίνουν" τις πολύτιμες γνώσεις τους προς όφελος όλων.
Στο πρόβλημα τώρα, καθώς σκούπιζε η κυρά η σκούπα του τίτλου ξαφνικά άρχισε να κάνει διαφορετικό θόρυβο και να βγάζει καπνό. Την σταμάτησε αμέσως και όταν επέστρεψα μου είπε τι έγινε. Την δοκιμάζω κι εγώ και βλέπω να δουλεύει στις μισές και πιο κάτω στροφές κάνοντας "πρ πρ πρ" σαν να θέλει να στροφάρει αλλά έχει κόφτη και ρετάρει. Παράλληλα έντονη μυρωδιά και καπνός, και η αναμμένη λάμπα στην ίδια ασφάλεια με την πρίζα της σκούπας να τρεμοπαίζει. Την ανοίγω, βγάζω το μοτέρ, το λύνω και διαπιστώνω αρπαγμένο το ένα ρουλεμανάκι από τα δύο. Αλλάζω και τα δύο, το φυσάω με αέρα τρίβω λίγο την ψυκρτα στο σημείο επαφής με τα καρβουνάκια με σμυριδόπανο κυκλικά ξανά φυσάω κλπ, ελέγχω τα καρβουνάκι όλα οκ και την μοντάρω ξανά.
Απογοήτευση, δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. πρπρπρπρπρπρ και καπνός φούλ, την ανοίγω πάλι ελέγχω όσο μπορώ οπτικά την πλακέτα επάνω στο μοτέρ και είναι όλα οκ δεν βλέπω κάτι ξεκολλημένο, τα καρβουνάκια όμως έχουν ένα περίεργο φάγωμα, έχουν κάποιες πιο βαθιές και άγριε εγκοπές. Τα τροχίζω ελαφρά σε τροχό και ξαναμοντάρω. ΤΖΙΦΟΣ πάλι τα ίδια. Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα ή πάω για άλλο μοτέρ. Το γνήσιο είναι ένα με πλαστικό άσπρο κέλυφος και έχει γύρω στα 150 €, δεν αξίζει με τίποτα για μιά σκούπα 10+ ετών.      
Συγχωρήστε με για το μεγάλο ποστ.

----------


## FILMAN

Δυστυχώς θέλει αλλαγή μοτέρ ή του ρώτορα τουλάχιστον (δεν νομίζω όμως να πωλείται χώρια).

----------


## Andy1

Το ίδιο συναίβει και σε μένα & μου είπαν αλλαγή μοτέρ (δεν επισκευάζεται). Το original της Miele κάνει 100 eurobox (100,00 €)
Τώρα ξεκουράζεται στο υπογειο & κάνω την δουλειά μου με μια ... κοινή των 40 euro.

----------


## Andy1

Το ίδιο συναίβει και σε μένα & μου είπαν αλλαγή μοτέρ (δεν επισκευάζεται). Το original της Miele κάνει 100 eurobox (100,00 €)
Τώρα ξεκουράζεται στο υπογειο & κάνω την δουλειά μου με μια ... κοινή των 40 euro.

----------


## lefteris251

Απαντάω λιγο αργά στο θεμα δεν ξερω αν το εφτιαξες αλλα δεν υπαρχει λόγος για μοτέρ απο Miele στο εμπόριο θα το βρεις το μοτέρ μιση τιμή.

----------

